# Octopus coming out to salty.



## cm-chef (Oct 21, 2014)

Trying to diagnose the problem I'm having with octopus coming out too salty.
It doesn't happen every time ( would be an easy problem to fix if it did ), so I've narrowed it down to one of two problems, I think, could be something i'm not considering .
1) the the product ? I buy from the same purveyor for years but just like with shrimp and squid from time to time one "Brand" or another has its " off times

2) human /cook error ( often the problem in most pro kitchens ) very high volume restaurant , I keep the cooks " allowed " to prepare it to a minimum , but "*$X#+ things happen 

To cook I/ they steam for 3 minutes then ice water shock . Then a slow dry roast ( covered hotel pan ) in the oven for 3 hours at 300 ° 
This method as always resulted in tender delicious octopus for years now, till now

Any ideas?
Thank you


----------



## chefbruz (Nov 18, 2016)

probably supplier.

I've seen divers smashing the hell out of fresh caught octopus on a rock until "suds" come out of them.


----------

